# Acrobat Reader DC nach Start immer STRG & H erforderlich



## NetBull (15. Februar 2016)

Hi, 

wenn ich ein PDF öffne, dann muss ich immer erst STRG & H drücken, damit die störenden Eigenschaftenfenster verschwinden. Kann ich das so umstellen das die beim Start direkt verschwinden?

LG NetBu||


----------

